# Rest In Peace Little Princess



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't honestly think this would ever happen, or id be posting here today.

This is in rememberance of Fifi. 

She fell asleep quietly on the 31st of July. 

She went in the vets and didnt make it through the anaestethic after the op. 

She'll be sadly missed. The Best Dog in My Life. I cannot put into words what you meaned to me 

Love you always Fifi 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG Robyn really don't know what to say sending hugs x x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww robin im soo sorry for your loss did the vets have any idea what happened awwwwww hope you are ok xxxxx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

It hurts so much but i thought youd all like to know. 

She was sucessfully spayed but didnt make it round after. I dont know why. 

But she has her own space in the garden withoads of plants and her collars & clothes. Might sound dad but it wouldnt be right keeping them. 

Sorry for the bsd typing. Babys phone is a bad touchpad. Thank you Kim & Mandy for your well wishes x x


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Robin XXXXXX I am sooooo sorry. (((((HUGS))))) R.I.P Fifi....


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*HUGS* *HUGS* and more *HUGS*
I hurt everytime I hear of one of us losing a dear friend.... 

RIP Fifi


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my kitten after her spay, it's very hard. I am Praying for you.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How sad,how old was she ?


----------



## PlanetHarleywood (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm new here but I feel your pain. Losing a pet is a terrible thing. Especially when its not something you know is coming. I feel so bad for you. It seems like there are a lot of great people here to fall back on for support. I will pray for you during this trying time. Hopefully the memories of Fifi will ease the pain you have. 

Prayers sent!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry  RIP little one!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Its nice for the support i know (well i hope) how many members liked Fifi

she was 5 Michelle


----------



## Buddy (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel terribly sorry for you 
Hope you can get this over soon. RIP..


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free, pretty girl.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

So very very sorry, I can't imagine how diffcult this must be for you.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow that is so sad, I can't believe your vet does spays on Sunday, anesthesia can be so scary for little dogs


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss, it's scary how something that seems to routine can end so horribly. I hope you go after that vet for this.

I know that she loved you almost as much as you loved her. Again so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

RIP Fifi. So sorry for your loss


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. I can only imagine what you are going through.

Rest in peace Fifi.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG I'm so sorry about Fifi!   I can't even imagine....RIP sweet girl.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, how terrible. I'm so very sorry for your loss.  RIP sweet girl.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG Robyn, so sorry for your loss, she was a lovely dog we all fell in love with her when we met her. You will be in our thoughts x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I just got home and read this. I am so terribly sorry, Robyn. RIP sweet little girl.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so very sorry. I had no idea. Sweet little one. Bless you.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww I am so very sorry for your loss ((Huggs))


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sooo sorry this happened. Hugs to you. Sue


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Robyn, I am so sad to read this - you must be heartbroken


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww hon, I am so very sorry for your loss :-( Run free over Rainbow bridge Fifi, RIP!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I am so sorry!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

so sorry about your loss. will be putting you and fifi in my prayers.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Fifi.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I know just how hard losing an animal this way is. It comes as such a shock! 
I will light a candle to help guide her journey to the bridge.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am sooo sorry! I know how much you loved her.R.I.P sweet Fifi.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Robyn, I am so sorry. I know what you are going through and it's not easy. Wish I had the magic words to ease your pain. Know that we know and understand what you are going through. Just take it one day at a time. Sometimes just one hour. I promise you will get through it!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Robyn, very sorry to hear this sad news. So sorry for your loss of little Fifi. RIP.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks again everyone its great to have support from all you guys. 

i was clearing out my camera today and i have some cute ones of Fifi as well as the others, when i get round to it ill post loads up. Its so sad without her. I know ill never find another Fieeny. (L) x

Kristi - I've been planning to get Fifi spayed for a while but havent had the time lately. Te vet was round on Saturday and we were discussing it, she said to bring her in the following day as obviously the surgery wouldnt be busy, i dropped her off and the procedure went as planned but she didntcome through the surgery, the reason yet isnt known. The vet is our friend and considering how much money i spend there thats why she offered. Also to comments in this thread i cannot chase her up about it as i signed the release waiver saying that i agreed to the risks. 

FYI to the people awaiting spays, dont worry about this event its a million to one chance and is very unlikely to happen to your babies. Thanks x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

So sad...are you going to have an autopsy done?  RIP Fifi.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> So sad...are you going to have an autopsy done?  RIP Fifi.


Its too late. I couldnt poke her about it wouldnt be fair on her imo. 
When i heard the news
I left from work that very second
phoned my mum,,, cried loads,,, picked Fifi up and spoke with the vet,,,, cried some more.

Took her home that afternoon and dad dug her a sapce and we buried her in the garden, she's got loads of pretty plants buried around her.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Sweet little girl, we'll be praying for you.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Omgosh Robyn, I am so so sorry for your loss! I know how much you loved her!  hugs!!! Xoxoxox RIP little angel.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss....


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you very much x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I have read this post twice; and, I just can't find the words... I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May God send your heart comfort. RIP sweet little one.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Fifi was adorable!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks girls. its much appreciated x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss! Rip Fifi! I'm So scared to get baby spayed she's 5 too.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This spears me right in the heart as this was my biggest fear for my 5 year old chi whom I just had spayed too. I really sympathize with you and will keep you & Fifi in my prayers. So, so sorry!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my god Robyn! I can't even imagine how you must feel.. I'm SO sorry. She seemed like such a sweetheart. 

Did the vets say what happened? I know that my vet here specializes in surgeries on small animals (ferrets, bats, and tiny cats/dogs), so they ended up using a different kind of anesthetic on Teddy. I can't remember the name. I wonder if they did the same for Fifi? Maybe the anesthetic was just too much for her? Or maybe she just had a sensitive system.. 

I wish I knew what else to say.. I'm so sorry!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. How sad...RIP FiFi.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful Fifi. I am sure she is at peace and had a wonderful life with you & your family. RIP gorgeous girl.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! I am soooooooooo sorry!!! This gives me chills just thinking about it. I can't imagine what you are going through. So unexpected. You just wanted to do something good for your baby. Oh my. I am seriously so sorry. I wish there was something we could do for you. I know you'll never be able to replace the little princess, but in time everything will be okay. She's watching over you now!! I'll be thinking about you. *Hugs!!*


----------



## lilly+rosey (Apr 6, 2011)

I am so sorry! I don't even know what to say. I have lost two dogs in my life and It is the worst feeling ever. I am praying for you.

Rest in Peace Fifi.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am so so so sorry to hear about Fifi  I am meant to be getting my two spayed but am worried about having it done for that reason. I think my vet does do a pre ane check so may pay out the extra before I go ahead... We never forget our babies and we are all thinking of you xxx


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Many gentle (((hugs))) for you and condolences on the loss of your darling Fifi. It's so shocking to have it happen this way. My heart goes out to you and to your vet; who I'm sure is also saddened by the event.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you all for your recent condolences. Its sad ill never have another baby like her. But i know she was loved by myself & family as well as all our visitors. Thank you xx


----------



## becca (Jul 28, 2011)

i'm so sorry. i know how hard that is. she was a beauty! (((hugs)))


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so very sorry. I just don't know what to say. It just seems that losing a young healthy baby unexpectedly must be so difficult. Deepest sympathies.


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

can't imagine how hard this is for you! You were gonna get her spayed so she can have a healthy life, and this is not what anyone would expect. Aww, i hope the vet can find out why..


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sorry for your loss i know how much you loved her


----------

